# eHaberdasher Review



## johnnyblazini (Feb 24, 2006)

We often have negative reviews of online sellers on the forum. I wanted to take the time to outline my positive experience with seller eHaberdasher.

I have bought a few items from this seller, and I have been extremely impressed with the products, but also with the customer service. Just wanted to share with other members.


----------



## lee_44106 (Apr 10, 2006)

Ben's a good guy. I second the positive review.


----------



## PITAronin (Nov 30, 2004)

I'll add my support as well. A few years ago I got a navy Barbera suit from Ben that has been my "go to" favorite and always draws positive reactions. A very good seller.


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

I think I've only bought one or two items from Ben, though I've bid on several more. He is a very reliable seller and was very patient about a temporary Paypal hold-up too. If only his BIN prices were a touch lower...


----------



## william76 (Aug 11, 2006)

Another good review here. My now-favorite Isaia sportcoat was bought from ehaberdasher.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

This thread is heartening to read. I love seeing quality entrepreneurs do well. I may have to give Ben some business soon.


----------



## rssmsvc (Aug 5, 2004)

Ben is a very nice and kind person and I never worry about purchases from him. He always has nice stuff and knows the items backwards.


----------



## aportnoy (Sep 12, 2005)

I just took ownership of three Isaia suits courtesy of Ben and I couldn't be happier or recommend him more highly.


----------



## eHaberdasher (May 5, 2006)

*Thank you.*

Thank you all for your kind and encouraging words. While we know our site isn't perfect and our prices not meeting every single person's budget, it is nice to hear positive feedback and to know we're doing our job here. Of course having great customers makes the service easier for us, and we appreciate all of you - especially those of you who have purchased from us.

It also helps that we (or at least I) at eHaberdasher.com enjoy what we do and, like most of you on this forum, enjoy being surrounded by beautiful, quality clothing. It's always easier to sell and service products that you believe in.

Just as we welcome positive comments, we would also welcome constructive criticism. We are already aware that our site's searching would benefit from sorting by price, color and style, and that additional measurements would be helpful for items where no measurements are listed at all (we are working on this but it is extremely labor-intensive and are therefore focusing only on tailored clothing at this time). We are also hoping to implement a facility which allows customers to be alerted when new items matching their criteria are listed - even if only on a weekly basis.

In addition we are working on getting in some other coveted brands like Attolini and Kiton. No promises, but we are hopeful that we will carry these lines in the future. Sadly we probably will not carry Isaia in the future as our margins are slim as it is and demand is not as great as we had hoped. It's too bad as it is a fantastic garment and actually my personal preferred garment for myself. In our humble opinion, Isaia could benefit from a change and boost in their print ads if they want to see higher demand for the products here in the U.S.

At any rate, if any of you have additional suggestions or comments please feel free to email us.

All the best,

Ben


----------



## eHaberdasher (May 5, 2006)

By the way - we also have some great listings under our honest*goods name on ebay - including some no reserve Brioni auctions:



In addition we are continuing to add more Brioni and Isaia items on our website:

Happy shopping!


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

eHaberdasher said:


> Sadly we probably will not carry Isaia in the future as our margins are slim as it is and demand is not as great as we had hoped. It's too bad as it is a fantastic garment and actually my personal preferred garment for myself. In our humble opinion, Isaia could benefit from a change and boost in their print ads if they want to see higher demand for the products here in the U.S.


I too would like to add my word of praise for Ben and the excellence of his service.

I was at my tailor's for a fitting of a suit and we got to talking RTW brands. He said that he thought Isaias were better made than Brioni. It may be that the higher prices commanded by Brioni are mostly driven by hype.


----------



## Harrydog (Apr 2, 2005)

I have been very pleased with eHaberdasher, having purchased a Brioni sports coat.

Am sorry to hear about the loss of Isaia. Will you be trying to find a replacement product at that pricepoint?

The step up to the Brioni is a big one and the value on the Isaia is wonderful.

Might have to place a quick Isaia order!


----------



## eHaberdasher (May 5, 2006)

Regarding Isaia: if we're able to negotiate better prices in the future we will continue the line. Indeed we, too, are disappointed that Isaia has not been as popular as we had hoped. In terms of replacing that price point, we might introduce Luciano Barbera Collezione (not the "Club" line you find at discount stores). Again - nothing is definite but we have several things going on. In addition we may start carrying Corneliani more regularly in the future as well. We likely will not be carrying Zegna or Canali to any heavy degree, and are likely discontinuing Armani as well. We're actually in the process of moving most of our Armani off of eHaberdasher.com to ebay.


----------



## ltontheqt (Aug 9, 2005)

The chorus swells. I too found Ben to be an honest broker. Good prices, great merchandise, and exceptional service. What more can you ask for? I bought my first Isaia piece (a sportcoat) from ehaberdasher. I'm also surprised that their stuff is not moving that well. They are a great value.


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

eHaberdasher said:


> Regarding Isaia: if we're able to negotiate better prices in the future we will continue the line. Indeed we, too, are disappointed that Isaia has not been as popular as we had hoped. In terms of replacing that price point, we might introduce Luciano Barbera Collezione (not the "Club" line you find at discount stores). Again - nothing is definite but we have several things going on. In addition we may start carrying Corneliani more regularly in the future as well. We likely will not be carrying Zegna or Canali to any heavy degree, and are likely discontinuing Armani as well. We're actually in the process of moving most of our Armani off of eHaberdasher.com to ebay.


Whoa, Nelly! That is good news! Please do keep us updated!


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

eHaberdasher said:


> In terms of replacing that price point, we might introduce Luciano Barbera Collezione (not the "Club" line you find at discount stores).


LB Collezione suits are superb. Just suberb. They are absolutely extraordinarily good value.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Clearly, eHaberdasher.com deserves a good look from this potential future customer. I can't recall too mahy vendors recieving such universally positive accolades from so many members fo the forum.


----------



## aportnoy (Sep 12, 2005)

No Isaia, Ben you are breaking my heart.


----------



## eHaberdasher (May 5, 2006)

aportnoy said:


> No Isaia, Ben you are breaking my heart.


We'll see... we're just a bit disappointed with how Isaia is selling and we can't afford to sell them for much less. It would be nice to be able to fetch the $1,199 prices that Sierra Trading Post sells them for.


----------



## eHaberdasher (May 5, 2006)

Sator said:


> LB Collezione suits are superb. Just suberb. They are absolutely extraordinarily good value.


Indeed - it is in the works but we're trying to gauge whether or not we would be able to get $800+ for them. We are starting to believe we might not... but may start off with a small selection and slowly test the market.


----------



## aportnoy (Sep 12, 2005)

eHaberdasher said:


> Indeed - it is in the works but we're trying to gauge whether or not we would be able to get $800+ for them. We are starting to believe we might not... but may start off with a small selection and slowly test the market.


I for one would support the Barbera effort. They are one of my favorite suits/sportcoats makers (reagrdless of who is making them these days).


----------



## rssmsvc (Aug 5, 2004)

eHaberdasher said:


> We'll see... we're just a bit disappointed with how Isaia is selling and we can't afford to sell them for much less. It would be nice to be able to fetch the $1,199 prices that Sierra Trading Post sells them for.


I think though recently they have your same issue which is that they were moving 2000+ sportcoats for close to 360 a few weeks ago.

My favorite item still from you is that Blue Loro Piano Topcoat , that thing is incredible.


----------



## mchern02 (Oct 24, 2005)

Ben-

You have been great, helping me buying at least 3 Isaia suits from you. Please, please do not discontinue the line......

I can't justify the $3000+ price tags at Saks and the only other guy with any stock online seems to be that "Nitro" seller on Ebay and his auctions scare me.

Thanks for all your assistance and for offering such a great product!!

Mike


----------



## grimslade (Aug 3, 2006)

Don't drop the Isaias! I'm just getting started.


----------



## Max Inseam (Oct 9, 2006)

*Another positive experience*

I too just had a good experience with Ben in purchasing an Isaia suit. The measurements were spot on, the customer service was great (I had misentered the address, which he promptly corrected), and the suit arrived with remarkable speed. I'll be keeping an eye on the site for new arrivals.


----------



## bob-k (Oct 9, 2006)

I just bought a beautiful Brioni suit from eHaberdasher.com, at 69% off retail. Service was outstanding! Ben cheerfully and promptly answered all of my questions about the suit (including the difference between the Nomentano and Palatino models). Ben clearly knows his stuff. The suit arrived in perfect condition in two days, and I couldn't be happier with my purchase.


----------



## foto010101 (Oct 10, 2006)

I recently ordered a Corneliani suit. Their service is impeccable :icon_smile:.


----------



## TennesseeTuxedo (Oct 31, 2004)

*Me too.*

I'll add my approval of ehaberdasher. Ben was very helpful.

Here's what I bought:

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r70/TennesseeTuxedoAA/brioni_38scharcdb1.jpg

However, I feel as though I may have been taken for a ride. This was just posted to ebay (by a different seller):

What do you think? Should I send the Brioni back and get this genuine Gaultier? :-D


----------



## howrad30338 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Benjamin suit*

Bought a Benjamin sartorial suit from them.
They provided excellent service and guidance.


----------



## Gradstudent78 (May 7, 2003)

howrad30338 said:


> Bought a Benjamin sartorial suit from them.
> They provided excellent service and guidance.


I bought one as well and it just didn't end up fitting me (too narrow in the shoulders). It's too bad because it was a great suit. I returned it without any problems and would definitely buy from them again.


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

foto010101 said:


> I recently ordered a Corneliani suit. Their service is impeccable :icon_smile:.


I wasn't aware he sold corneliani.


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

I will also give eHaberdasher two thumbs up! They allowed me to combine an eBay purchase with a purchase from the regular on-line store so that I could get the eBay-only discount for one of the items and combined shipping at the lower eBay rate. Excellent customer service all the way around.


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

Srynerson said:


> I will also give eHaberdasher two thumbs up! They allowed me to combine an eBay purchase with a purchase from the regular on-line store so that I could get the eBay-only discount for one of the items and combined shipping at the lower eBay rate. Excellent customer service all the way around.


Nice!


----------



## eHaberdasher (May 5, 2006)

*Benjamin Suits*

Benjamin suits are now "on sale" for $499.99 (except for the navy 150's herringbone). You will find that this is the same price as the unadvertised promotion that we've had for AAAC members in the know, but now available to all. That's sub $500 for a fully canvassed garment and 2 fabrics with suit separates option in flat front or pleated!

https://store.ehaberdasher.com/Categories.bok?$catalog.Oem=Benjamin

https://store.ehaberdasher.com/Categories.bok?$catalog.Oem=Benjamin


----------



## eHaberdasher (May 5, 2006)

*New arrivals: A.Testoni, Cucineli, Zegna and more!*

For those of you interested, we just got in over 300 pair A.Testoni - mostly if not all current season. All shoes are $299.99 and free US shipping (code JULYSHIPP)!

https://store.ehaberdasher.com/Categories.bok?$catalog.Oem=A.Testoni

Also got some choice Brunello Cucinelli pieces - outerwear and sport coats, and we will probably be getting lots more including knitwear as well...

https://store.ehaberdasher.com/Categories.bok?$catalog.Oem=Cucinelli


----------



## Anon 18th Cent. (Oct 27, 2008)

Bring on the Cucinelli!


----------



## TheGuyIsBack (Nov 6, 2008)

They offer nice products, unfortunately not my size at the moment..


----------



## Salieri (Jun 18, 2009)

My criticism of the site, and it's quite a big one, is that's it's not a haberdasher as far as I can tell. The name is a bit misleading.


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

Salieri said:


> My criticism of the site, and it's quite a big one, is that's it's not a haberdasher as far as I can tell. The name is a bit misleading.


*HABERDASHER*

*hab-er-dash-er*  /ˈhæbərˌdæʃər/ *-noun *

1.a retail dealer in men's furnishings, as shirts, ties, gloves, socks, and hats.

Seems to fit reasonably well, given that they sell shirts and ties in addition to jackets and suits.


----------



## Salieri (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh, my sincerest apologies. In my brain, a haberdasher is someone who deals in buttons and needles and the like. It didn't occur to me that it meant something entirely different in the US.


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

Shorter Oxford Dictionary 6th Edition

A dealer in small articles related to dress, as thread, tape, ribbon etc. Also (_North American_), a dealer in men's clothing and accessories

Oh yes and:

A drink-seller. Slang. Now rare.


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

I second eHaberdasher - I am very pleased with my purchases and Benjamin's service is impeccable.


----------



## jmr (Mar 6, 2006)

How do the Benjamin suits compare to BB's 1818 Regent in style and construction? Thanks.


----------



## Simon Myerson (Nov 8, 2007)

Better late than never. Have had 2 of the best pairs of trousers I ever bought from Ben (Incotex for PZ - and why are there no more ?). Fantastic people to do business with and the photos are bang on.

When the pound recovers a little it will be even better ...


----------



## Mute (Apr 3, 2005)

jmr said:


> How do the Benjamin suits compare to BB's 1818 Regent in style and construction? Thanks.


The Benjamin suit has a slightly more modern and less conservative cut (though I wouldn't classify them as not conservative). IMHO, their construction is better than BB. I especially love the subtle pickstitching.


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

Salieri said:


> Oh, my sincerest apologies. In my brain, a haberdasher is someone who deals in buttons and needles and the like.


Here I believe that would be called a notions vendor, although more commonly it would be the notions section of a department store or a fabric store.


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

Srynerson said:


> *HABERDASHER*
> 
> *hab-er-dash-er*  /ˈhæbərˌdæʃər/ *-noun *
> 
> ...


I should add for purposes of attribution that the definition was taken from Dictionary.com.


----------



## eHaberdasher (May 5, 2006)

*Coming soon: Belvest & Cucinelli*

We just closed a deal with Belvest - will be receiving the shipment later next week along with a great selection of Brunello Cucinelli -mostly outerwear pieces that are absolutely phenomenal! Stay tuned....


----------



## Mute (Apr 3, 2005)

eHaberdasher said:


> We just closed a deal with Belvest - will be receiving the shipment later next week along with a great selection of Brunello Cucinelli -mostly outerwear pieces that are absolutely phenomenal! Stay tuned....


Anything in 36R from Belvest?


----------



## Bartolo (Mar 2, 2009)

I'd love to be able to sort by size -- a minor quibble with the website


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

eHaberdasher said:


> We just closed a deal with Belvest - will be receiving the shipment later next week along with a great selection of Brunello Cucinelli -mostly outerwear pieces that are absolutely phenomenal! Stay tuned....


Any Corneliani suits coming up?


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

Bartolo said:


> I'd love to be able to sort by size -- a minor quibble with the website


Go to the website, click "Shop Product Finder", and choose "Size" under the product category your interested in.


----------



## eHaberdasher (May 5, 2006)

*shipment delay...*

FRUSTRATED... customs is holding up our mother load shipment of Kiton - mostly due to the Vicuna and Guanaco pieces. They're also doing a physical inspection of the Caruso/Sartoria Parma suits, so yet another delay... so to the many who are inquiring about when we're getting this incredible shipment in, we're hoping sooner rather than later, but at this point the delay is beyond our control unfortunately. There's a _slight _chance we'll have the Caruso suits tomorrow, but that means they won't be up on the site until Monday at the earliest.


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

eHaberdasher said:


> FRUSTRATED... customs is holding up our mother load shipment of Kiton - mostly due to the Vicuna and Guanaco pieces. They're also doing a physical inspection of the Caruso/Sartoria Parma suits, so yet another delay... so to the many who are inquiring about when we're getting this incredible shipment in, we're hoping sooner rather than later, but at this point the delay is beyond our control unfortunately. There's a _slight _chance we'll have the Caruso suits tomorrow, but that means they won't be up on the site until Monday at the earliest.


Would it help if we organized a protest at the customs offices to wave signs saying, "Free the Kitons"?


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

Srynerson said:


> Would it help if we organized a protest at the customs offices to waive signs saying, "Free the Kitons"?


I can imagine the poor customs agents looking at each other asking, "Which of these boxes is full of live baby felines???"


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

Hanzo said:


> I can imagine the poor customs agents looking at each other asking, "Which of these boxes is full of live baby felines???"


Yikes, too much law on the brain, writing "waive" for "wave"! :icon_pale:


----------



## eHaberdasher (May 5, 2006)

Srynerson said:


> Would it help if we organized a protest at the customs offices to wave signs saying, "Free the Kitons"?


Haha too funny... yes by all means!

BTW, Caruso just came in, but NOT yet on the site - MAYBE by Sunday evening... will keep you posted!


----------



## eHaberdasher (May 5, 2006)

Caruso Sartoria Parma suits are up as of last night - only $599.99. Mostly flannels in sizes euro 46R - 60R. The fabrics are fantastic - just in time for the cold weather! We already sold 6 suits overnight without sending out word, so it appears some people have been stalking us for these!

Happy Holidays to all...


----------



## eHaberdasher (May 5, 2006)

Srynerson said:


> Would it help if we organized a protest at the customs offices to wave signs saying, "Free the Kitons"?


So here's the latest: customs would not accept/process the shipment, so they're sending the shipment back to Italy, and this time they will get the required cites permits for exporting the vicuna and then will ship it back to us. We hope to have it in 2.5 weeks and then will need several days to process and put up on the site, so we're looking at at least 3 weeks out for the Kiton. This has been extremely frustrating...

Benjamin Lucente suits will be in less than 2 weeks in 5 fabrics.


----------



## Mute (Apr 3, 2005)

Will there be new patterns for the Lucente in 36R?


----------



## eHaberdasher (May 5, 2006)

Mute said:


> Will there be new patterns for the Lucente in 36R?


Yes - solid navy, black, light/medium gray, charcoal gray, navy stripe.


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

eHaberdasher said:


> Just got in almost 100 Caruso suits - beautiful stuff with many that have very natural shoulders and wonderful fabrics.


How would you rate Caruso relative to Boglioli? Better, same, lower?


----------



## eHaberdasher (May 5, 2006)

rkipperman said:


> How would you rate Caruso relative to Boglioli? Better, same, lower?


Much better than Boglioli - full canvas and more hand work. Some of the shoulders are very natural - almost no padding, whereas some others are medium padded - they have so many different styles and models - that's the tough part - keeping track! But beautiful garments!


----------



## eHaberdasher (May 5, 2006)

Sorry guys - the site is currently under maintenance as we switched providers and are fixing a few glitches with the photos and font styling. Hopefully later this Summer we'll have a full makeover on the site... we should be up and running by the weekend - thanks for your patience!


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

eHaberdasher said:


> Sorry guys - the site is currently under maintenance as we switched providers and are fixing a few glitches with the photos and font styling. Hopefully later this Summer we'll have a full makeover on the site... we should be up and running by the weekend - thanks for your patience!


I see this posting was almost two weeks ago. Is the Ehaberdasher site still offline, and is this company still in business?

When I go to https://ehaberdasher.com/ it does a splash page, then just redirects to https://www.store.ehaberdasher.com/ ... 'Sorry this site is not available'.


----------



## eHaberdasher (May 5, 2006)

Thanks for posting. Our site has been up for several days now:

https://www.ehaberdasher.com/servlet/StoreFront

Still in business, but currently orders placed between now and 7/19 will not ship until after the 19th as our warehouse is closed.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

eHaberdasher said:


> Thanks for posting. Our site has been up for several days now:
> 
> https://www.ehaberdasher.com/servlet/StoreFront
> 
> Still in business, but currently orders placed between now and 7/19 will not ship until after the 19th as our warehouse is closed.


Yeh it's working when I go to that URL, but when I go to the front page at https://ehaberdasher.com, it redirects to that 'Sorry this site is unavailable' message. Same thing happens when I do a search for your site at google.cn


----------



## scottnorm (Mar 26, 2010)

*First Order at eHaberdasher*

Well, I placed my first order and am a little frustrated/disappointed. I ordered a dark blue (separates) navy suit. The website said it is a 150's weight suit, but the suit I received was a 140's weight. I also noticed that the dimensions for the ties were not entirely accurate. That said, the suit seemed to fit very nicely - it just wasn't as advertised, and I want to return it. Hopefully, this can be chalked up to simply sending me the wrong suit. I emailed customer service on Saturday and have yet to receive a reply.


----------



## eHaberdasher (May 5, 2006)

Hello Scottnorm,

I believe we have been working on rectifying this issue. Please email us with any additional questions or concerns.


----------



## scottnorm (Mar 26, 2010)

Correct. Issue resolved. Bought two suits and am very satisfied. Now, I need to find a good tailor! Thank you!


----------

